# Lynyrd Skynyrd 30th Anniversary Epiphone Les Paul - $500 (Vancouver area)



## Wucan (Apr 30, 2021)

Located in Surrey

Busy treating 'ma for Mother's Day, but if you aren't (or she's very supportive of your guitar hoarding habits) this is a great deal.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

shame about the inlays.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

He might get more search hits if he actually spelled the name of the band right.

I mean...
_IT’S RIGHT THERE ON THE FUKKIN’ FRETBOARD!!!_


----------



## Wucan (Apr 30, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> He might get more search hits if he actually spelled the name of the band right.
> 
> I mean...
> _IT’S RIGHT THERE ON THE FUKKIN’ FRETBOARD!!!_


Keeps the price low for those interested, however!

It's even well spec'd - MIK Epihpone at its best, got the '57 Classics, the finish is actually metallic.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

For those who haven’t seen the ad (since it’s on Facebook)...


----------

